# Kuhn tedder & parts list question



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey gang

Got a lead on a 4 basket Kuhn tedder; just was able to talk to the guy on the phone briefly (he's not local but at least is in TX) as he was feeding his cows & getting ready to leave town for the weekend.

The sketchy info I have is it's sposta be a Kuhn 4 rotor with fold back rotors instead of folding up. He said before using it last they put new tines on it but shortly after they started using it something went wrong & if he recalled correctly one rotor was slipping some. Looks to me like it hasta be a gear, shaft or maybe just a key or shear bolt. I'd like to be able to get a "worst case parts price" before I go look at it. He priced it lower than I've seen any 2 rotors priced.

I looked for an online parts list like Deere, NH and Case/IH have to no avail. The local Deere dealer is the Kuhn dealer & said he didn't know any way to get into the Kuhn parts site without being a dealer. Does anyone know of a way to get a parts breakdown online? Sure is handy to be able to just call the dealer with part numbers. Also I could tell what's key driven, spline driven, etc.

Also can anyone venture a guess of it's value without having a model number? I hope to get more info next week but would like to do a little research over the weekend.

Thanks

Lew


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a New Holland and I believe it is the same thing.Try a NH dealer.Maybe internal slipclutch?? Mine does same thing when I dig it in the ground.I paid 1750 used.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks; I'll look at the NH parts lists online.

Lew


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just have your deere deeler look up deere parts. It is the same tedder also I believe. Deere, NH, and Kuhn are all the same. I buy parts for my Kuhn tedder from New Holland


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks; that gives me another online parts list to look at









Lew


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

I finally got some more info on this; it's a Kuhn GF 440 M. Any thoughts? Deere or NH that's the same so I can look at online parts catalog? It is sposta have one reel slipping some; I can get it pretty cheap but would like to try to get some "worst case scenereo" parts prices before driving a coupla hundred miles & plunking down the bux for it.

Thanks

Lew


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

If I remember right, you only had a small acreage to do and were able to use a two rotor? If so, if it's one of the outer rotors you could just remove them and have a two rotor. If it's an inner, you could use the outers for parts to repair that. Just a thought if it's that good of deal don't pass it up! WB<><.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Wrenchbender; I'd thought of that as an option also. I figured it would be possible but was unsure until I actually see it. I'm hoping to pick it up this weekend; can get it for less than I've seen 2 rotor machines priced & it's also closer to me.

Lew


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I bought a used NH 169. Its made by Kuhn. Paid $2500 pulled into field spent $1000 on new gearbox. Tedded 10 acres that year parked it, rented a Claass then bought one. From my experience and of some friends I would pass on the Kuhn. Claass is much simpler and seems to be heavier built. Krone also makes a nice one. Dont know how many acres you make but a cheap tedder can be a very expensive piece of equipment. I have been trying to sell my NH169 and my Enrossi for parts now for two years, no luck.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Steve

Just got back from the dealer; I figure "worst case scenereo" would be the big gear on one of the rotors or the shaft (he said the one bad rotor turns but slips; I'm hoping it's a shear bolt or key) & they are only 110 & 125 respectively. I'm going to probably pick it up this weekend depending on the weather (I go to an auction near there but NOT if it's cold & raining; weather for weekend iffy at this point). The dealer printed out a parts list for me







anyone by chance got an owners manual you'd sell or scan a copy for me? I'm not asking for "something for nothing."

Lew
email is [email protected]


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a manual for a gf440t. coming to you.
Grouchy


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

got it! many thanks!!!!

Lew


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Well that Kuhn followed me home from east TX yesterday. Looks to just be the pin that interlocks to drive the left side gave out. It is missing some tines though & 3 of the arms that the tines mount on. I'm wondering if these arms are spring steel or just mild steel flat bar stock. If just mild steel I can probably make them cheaper than buying? Also in the printouts the JD dealer gave me some parts say for a 6 digit serial number & up, etc. & some will have a serial number like mine with a letter & less digits. Mine is X 3 something (don't recall the rest of the numbers) but a 4 digit number. What I'm wondering is if the letter/number series is older or newer than the 6 digit number only series.

Thanks

Lew


----------

